# in your lies



## Shinystar

Buenos días a todos:

Tengo que traducir un texto de John Wesley (carta a su esposa). Tengo duda respecto á cómo traducir/interpretar "in your lies" en el siguiente párrafo: 

"_I dislike your treatment of my servants (though, indeed, they are not properly mine).  You do all that *in you lies *to make their lives a burden to them.  You browbeat, harass, rate them like dogs...."

_La verdad es que no se me ocurre una traducción que encaje con el tema.... y les agradezco su ayuda.

_Me desagrada el trato que le das a mis sirvientes (aunque, indudablemente, no son propiamente míos). Tú haces todo esto ....


_


----------



## Filis Cañí

Quizá lo entienda mejor en otro contexto:

In you lies the responsability: De ti depende.

Haces todo lo que te es posible para amargarles la vida. (Si no les amargas más la vida es porque no puedes.)


----------



## Vol Nation

Fíjese Ud. que el titulo de éste hilo no corresponde a su cita.  (En el titulo puso “your lies” y en la cita puso “you lies.”)  “all that in your lies to make…” no tendría sentido aquí; por eso voy a seguir con la cita que se encuentra en el texto del poste.  

Dado la formalidad (y edad) de la escritura, creo que eso capta la idea:
“Me desagrada la manera en que trates mis sirvientes (aunque verdaderamente no son míos por derecho).  Utilizas cualquier maldad que halles dentro de ti, con el fin de convertirles en una carga sus propias vidas.  Tú los atemorizas, los acosas y los tratan como si fueran perros….”

Esta cita (en partes) demuestra un modo de hablar bien anticuado.  Y con razón, siendo que John Wesley vivió en el siglo XVIII.  Eso de “[y]ou do all that in you lies” suena particularmente anticuado porque Wesley ya volteó las reglas gramaticales, y el orden de las palabras, que usamos hoy.  

Un poco de contexto, en caso de que no encaje bien mi traducción: John Wesley era muy abierto con respeto a su oposición a la esclavitud, y no se anduvo bien con su esposa; de hecho, pasaron años durante los cuales casi no se veían mucho.  No sé sí o no vivieran juntos.  Pero de todos modos, cuando se veían él muchas veces le rogaba a ella que cambiara ésta o esa parte de su comportamiento.  Y casi siempre empezaban a pelear entre sí.  Dado su oposición a la esclavitud, es probable que él le esté escribiendo a ella para que tratara mejor a los que trabajaba para Wesley en su ministro.  (Él dice que no ellos no son suyos, implicando que pertenecen a Dios.)  Hay historias que ella golpeaba a Wesley, pero no sé; y no sé de su comportamiento en cuanto a los otros.  Para eso, nos falta contexto.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Shinystar said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> Tengo que traducir un texto de John Wesley (carta a su esposa). Tengo duda respecto á cómo traducir/interpretar "in your lies" en el siguiente párrafo:
> 
> "_You do all that *in you lies *to make their lives a burden to them."
> _



Palabra por palabra:

"Haces todo lo que en ti está para hacer sus vidas una carga para ellos."

Más idiomático:
"Haces cuanto en tu mano está para hacer de sus vidas una carga."


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Although it is not your main question, note that "_rate_" ("rate them like dogs...") is not used in its modern sense, but is instead an 18th C. synonym for the modern "berate".


----------



## Vol Nation

Quiviscumque said:


> Palabra por palabra:
> 
> "Haces todo lo que en ti está para hacer sus vidas una carga para ellos."
> 
> Más idiomático:
> "Haces cuanto en tu mano está para hacer de sus vidas una carga."



  Ud. tiene razón.  Me gusta.  Me la hice demasiado complicado


----------



## Paul Clancy

you do all that in you lies = you do everything in your power to ...


----------



## Shinystar

Filis Cañí said:


> Quizá lo entienda mejor en otro contexto:
> 
> In you lies the responsability: De ti depende.
> 
> Haces todo lo que te es posible para amargarles la vida. (Si no les amargas más la vida es porque no puedes.)



¡Gracias Filis Cañi! 

Está muy claro y no lo veía... Mejor dicho, veía demás... siempre leí "in youR lies" y por eso me desconcertaba...(pensando en "con tus mentiras" o algo así)... Lo que necesito es un aumento en mis lentes... Gracias y Saludos...


----------



## Vol Nation

Shinystar said:


> ¡Gracias Filis Cañi!
> 
> Está muy claro y no lo veía... Mejor dicho, veía demás... siempre leí "in youR lies" y por eso me desconcertaba...(pensando en "con tus mentiras" o algo así)... Lo que necesito es un aumento en mis lentes... Gracias y Saludos...



Heh, OK.  En primer lugar, nada de esa oración está claro - NADA.  Hay problemas sin fin con esa oración. Y la respuesta de Filis no fue el más claro - ni cerca.  No transmitió el sentido más completo de la cita.  La del Señor Q fue el mejor.  Léalo, por favor, a menos que mal entiendas el texto.  Pero, de todos modos, me da gozo que encontrase lo que buscabas.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Shinystar said:


> ¡Gracias Filis Cañi!
> 
> Está muy claro y no lo veía... Mejor dicho, veía demás... siempre leí "in youR lies" y por eso me desconcertaba...(pensando en "con tus mentiras" o algo así)... Lo que necesito es un aumento en mis lentes... Gracias y Saludos...



Fue un placer, Shinystar. Acepto su gratitud en nombre de Vol Nation, Quiviscumque, Greenwhiteblue, Paul Clancy y en el mío propio.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> Heh, OK.  En primer lugar, nada de esa oración está claro - NADA.  Hay problemas sin fin con esa oración. Y la respuesta de Filis no fue el más claro - ni cerca.  No transmitió el sentido más completo de la cita.  La del Señor Q fue el mejor.  Léalo, por favor, a menos que mal entiendas el texto.  Pero, de todos modos, me da gozo que encontrase lo que buscabas.



No puedo más que suponer que no acaba de entender usted bien el español, Vol Nation.


----------



## Vol Nation

Filis Cañí said:


> No puedo más que suponer que no acaba de entender usted bien el español, Vol Nation.



  Ni Ud. el inglés, al juzgar por su traducción de esta oración, la cual se escribió en inglés.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> Ni Ud. el inglés, al juzgar por su traducción de esta oración, la cual se escribió en inglés.



Quiviscumque lo entiende igual de mal que yo, entonces, porque nuestras traducciones son calcaditas (para quien sepa entenderlas).

(Su traducción está muy bien, Quivis, que quede claro.)


----------



## Vol Nation

Filis Cañí said:


> Quiviscumque lo entiende igual de mal que yo, entonces, porque nuestras traducciones son calcaditas (para quien sepa entenderlas).
> 
> (Su traducción está muy bien, Quivis, que quede claro.)



¿Calcaditas?  No.  Estabamos traduciendo una oración que fue escrito originalmente en inglés.  Y le digo con certeza que no se ve nada de "embitter" en la oración en cuestión.  Más, "embitter" y "make their lives a burden" no son iguales en inglés.  Eso es cierto.  Le cedo a Ud. que si su vida sea una carga, es muy posible que también será amarga; pero no llevan el mismo sentido.  Se lo aseguro.  Pero, ¡ánimo! Con practica y tiempo, Ud. cogerá el truco.  Hasta entonces, "no te quille, mano."

Bueno pues, por lo menos estamos de acuerdo en cuanto la traducción del Sr. Q.  ESA está muy bien.

¡Que siga pa'lante Filis; le anda bien el inglés!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> Dado la formalidad (y edad) de la escritura, creo que eso capta la idea:
> “Me desagrada la manera en que tratas a mis sirvientes (aunque verdaderamente no sean míos por derecho).  Utilizas cualquier maldad que hallas dentro de ti, con el fin de convertirles en una carga sus propias vidas.  Tú los atemorizas, los acosas y los tratas como si fueran perros….”



No veo dónde se oculta la maldad en "all that in you lies".
Convertirles en una carga sus propias vidas es una traducción muy mediocre.
Cuando vuelva a traducir _to browbeat_, le sugiero los verbos _amilanar, apabullar, achantar, acoquinar y achicar._


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> ¿Calcaditas?  No.  Estabamos traduciendo una oración que fue escrito originalmente en inglés.  Y le digo con certeza que no se ve nada de "embitter" en la oración en cuestión.  Más, "embitter" y "make their lives a burden" no son iguales en inglés.  Eso es cierto.  Le cedo a Ud. que si su vida sea una carga, es muy posible que también será amarga; pero no llevan el mismo sentido.  Se lo aseguro.  Pero, ¡ánimo! Con practica y tiempo, Ud. cogerá el truco.  Hasta entonces, "no te quille, mano."
> 
> Bueno pues, por lo menos estamos de acuerdo en cuanto la traducción del Sr. Q.  ESA está muy bien.
> 
> ¡Que siga pa'lante Filis; le anda bien el inglés!



What a bitter and obnoxious reply, Vol Nation.


----------



## Vol Nation

Filis Cañí said:


> Quizá lo entienda mejor en otro contexto:
> 
> In you lies the responsIbility: De te depende.  (There is no "a" in "responsibility.")
> Haces todo lo que te es posible para amargarles la vida. (Si no les amargas más la vida es porque no puedes.)



Primero, no contestó que las dos no son iguales; sólo notó algunos errores míos. Y sí, cometí algunos errores; no tengo vergüenza.  Tengo un año hablando el español. Al contrario, pues - tengo orgullo.  Ah, y revíse Ud. el contexto (y el sentido) en inglés, y asegúrese antes de corregirme con respeto al subjuntivo y el indicativo. 

Ok, as we say in Tenn.: "Ib cn ya.  I'm headin' out to the poke store."


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> ¿Calcaditas?  No.  Estabamos traduciendo una oración que fue escrito originalmente en inglés.  Y le digo con certeza que no se ve nada de "embitter" en la oración en cuestión.  Más, "embitter" y "make their lives a burden" no son iguales en inglés.  Eso es cierto.  Le cedo a Ud. que si su vida sea una carga, es muy posible que también será amarga; pero no llevan el mismo sentido.  Se lo aseguro.  Pero, ¡ánimo! Con practica y tiempo, Ud. cogerá el truco.  Hasta entonces, "no te quille, mano."
> 
> Bueno pues, por lo menos estamos de acuerdo en cuanto la traducción del Sr. Q.  ESA está muy bien.
> 
> ¡Que siga pa'lante Filis; le anda bien el inglés!



You see, Vol Nation, when a competent translator has to choose between a literal translation that sounds unnatural in the target language, and a somewhat more liberal translation that sounds like a plausible utterance in the target language, they choose the latter.


----------



## Vol Nation

Filis Cañí said:


> You see, Vol Nation, when a competent translator has to choose between a literal translation that sounds unnatural in the target language, and a somewhat more liberal translation that sounds like a plausible utterance in the target language, they choose the latter.



I understand.  I also speak English.  And you failed at your stated task.  It's OK; we all do sometimes.  (And...utterance?  Please don't misuse words in a misguided attempt to show off your vocabulary.  The word utterance fits in your sentence only if you are reading a legal textbook on the subject of hearsay, which we are not.  GONG!  For someone who ostensibly prides him/herself on their ability to master English as a "competent translator," you're sort of falling flat.  Maybe it helps that you don't have to spell in your job as translator.

POKE STORE...IB CN YA


----------



## Filis Cañí

Filis Cañí said:


> You see, Vol Nation, when a competent translator has to choose between a literal translation that sounds unnatural in the target language, and a somewhat more liberal translation that sounds like a plausible utterance in the target language, they choose the latter.



That's why, Vol Nation, of all the translations offered, the best one by far is _"si no les amargas más la vida es porque no puedes". _I put the awkward one first (_haces todo lo que te es posible _. . .) so that Shinystar could see where I was coming from.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vol Nation said:


> Ok, as we say in Tenn.: " I'm headin' out to the poke store."



You're back in fourteen minutes? Either I don't know my Hill English, or you got a hair trigger!


----------



## Vol Nation

Ok, está bien Filis.  Ud. me cae muy bien, mayormente porque me parece que no lo puede dejar tranquilo (igual que yo).  Y Ud. habla muy bien el inglés, aunque yo no esté completemente de acuerdo con eso de "amargar" y "make their life a burden."  Y siendo que no soy nativo, lo he discutido el asunto con mis amigos educados de varios paises hispanoblantes.  Pero, para los gustos (y los diferentes paises) se crearon los colores.  ¡Vaya!

Vol Nation


----------



## Vol Nation

Filis Cañí said:


> You're back in fourteen minutes? Either I don't know my Hill English, or you got a hair trigger!



Jajaja....THAT is not what a poke store is!!  But it does make sense.  A "poke" is what the old-timers call a brown paper bag.  So, a "poke store" is the liquor store (where you carry your stuff out in a bag)!!  I never thought of it in the way you took it; I guess I better be careful


----------



## Shinystar

Muchísimas gracias por su observación, Vol Nation. Me di cuenta de mi error cuando leí la respuesta de Filis Cañi. Quise responderle para agradecer y aclarar la confusión, pero tuve problemas para enviar mi respuesta hasta hace un rato (no sé si es mi computadora o el sitio o internet, de hecho ahora estoy batallando para enviar esta respuesta, la cual tuve que volver a escribir). Yo estaba pensando todo el tiempo "in youR lies", pensando en mentiras y por eso no me encajaba. Ahora tengo que ver la manera de corregir el título de este hilo.

También le agradezco mucho su aportación para la traducción del texto y la información que me proporciona sobre Wesley. He traducido otros extractos de cartas suyas y conozco algo de su historia y de sus conflictos dentro de su matrimonio...
Tengo que leer las demás sugerencias y respuestas e irlas comparando para llegar a la mejor conclusión. Gracias nuevamente. 
(Espero que esta vez sí pueda enviar mi respuesta.)


----------



## Vol Nation

Shinystar said:


> Muchísimas gracias por su observación, Vol Nation. Me di cuenta de mi error cuando leí la respuesta de Filis Cañi. Quise responderle para agradecer y aclarar la confusión, pero tuve problemas para enviar mi respuesta hasta hace un rato (no sé si es mi computadora o el sitio o internet, de hecho ahora estoy batallando para enviar esta respuesta, la cual tuve que volver a escribir). Yo estaba pensando todo el tiempo "in youR lies", pensando en mentiras y por eso no me encajaba. Ahora tengo que ver la manera de corregir el título de este hilo.
> 
> También le agradezco mucho su aportación para la traducción del texto y la información que me proporciona sobre Wesley. He traducido otros extractos de cartas suyas y conozco algo de su historia y de sus conflictos dentro de su matrimonio...
> Tengo que leer las demás sugerencias y respuestas e irlas comparando para llegar a la mejor conclusión. Gracias nuevamente.
> (Espero que esta vez sí pueda enviar mi respuesta.)



Jaja.  Por nada.  Filis y yo estamos bien; hemos hablado en otros hilos también.  ¡Creo que el asunto es que somos tercos los dos!  Y le deseo suerte a Ud. en traducir los textos de Wesley; yo nací hablando el inglés, y a veces a mí me cuesta entenderlos...jajaja..
--Vol Nation


----------



## Shinystar

Quiviscumque said:


> Palabra por palabra:
> 
> "Haces todo lo que en ti está para hacer sus vidas una carga para ellos."
> 
> Más idiomático:
> "Haces cuanto en tu mano está para hacer de sus vidas una carga."



Gracias Quivisqumque. 

Tu interpretación coincide con la de Filis Cañis (con otras palabras), y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta interpretación...

Saludos,


----------



## Shinystar

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> Although it is not your main question, note that "_rate_" ("rate them like dogs...") is not used in its modern sense, but is instead an 18th C. synonym for the modern "berate".




Thank you. Your information is of great help for me!


----------



## Shinystar

Vol Nation said:


> Jaja.  Por nada.  Filis y yo estamos bien; hemos hablado en otros hilos también.  ¡Creo que el asunto es que somos tercos los dos!  Y le deseo suerte a Ud. en traducir los textos de Wesley; yo nací hablando el inglés, y a veces a mí me cuesta entenderlos...jajaja..
> --Vol Nation


Así es... estos textos son difíciles... Sigo el buen consejo adjudicado a Cato the Elder: "Grasp the subject, words will follow". Seguiré quebrándome la cabeza. 

Saludos,


----------



## Shinystar

Hola otra vez:

No encuentro la manera de corregir el título... Ofrezco mis disculpas a todos por este error (escribir in your lies, en lugar de "in you lies"); Debe de haber alguna manera de modificarlo; a quien sepa, le agradeceré me diga cómo hacerlo.

Hasta la próxima,


----------



## Vol Nation

Shinystar said:


> Así es... estos textos son difíciles... Sigo el buen consejo adjudicado a Cato the Elder: "Grasp the subject, words will follow". Seguiré quebrándome la cabeza.
> 
> Saludos,



Cato da buen consejo. He estado pensando en esta cita, y me inspiró a revisar algunas otras obras de Wesley – ¡que interesante! Hace mucho que leo sus escrituras. 
Pero esta cita me ha quedado; creo que es porque es un pasaje bien difícil y anticuado. Pero, ¿qué tal esto?”:

*Me desagrada la manera como tratas a mis sirvientes (aunque, en efecto, no son míos por derecho). Tú haces todo en tu poder para hacer sus vidas una carga para ellos. Tú los vejas, los acosas, los reprendes como **si fueran perros….

*Note: (1) Creo que GreenWhiteBlue tiene razón en cuanto a la palabra “rate.” La leí al principio como la palabra inglesa “count”: “She rates them, or assigns one or another value to them” – and in this case, she “counts them” as dogs.  Eso es correcto, pero sin duda “rate” es también un sinónimo viejo de “berate”; (2) “Browbeat” en inglés no quiere decir (necesariamente) el maltrato físico. Depende del contexto, puede significar también el abuso verbal – o la acción de desaprobar constantemente y en cuello, o que alguien le quita el ánimo al otro. Creo que la palabra “vejar” transmite esta idea muy bien. Pero, como siempre, espero los comentarios de los nativos con respeto a eso; y (3) Parte del texto original (_hacer una carga..)_ es poco elegante, juzgando por los estándares de hoy. Me parece verboso, entre otras cosas. Entonces, no creo que Ud. tenga que suavizarlo completamente. Creo que si la traducción quede un poco torpe, será más fiel al texto original porque daría la idea que el pasaje no se debe leer/entender como si fuese escrito recientemente.


----------



## Shinystar

Qué tal Vol Nation:

Otra vez le agradezco mucho que se tome el tiempo de analizar este texto y de darme sus sugerencias. Esto me ayuda a analizarlo mejor y a hacer más indagaciones.

A continuación le hago comentarios respecto a sus sugerencias:

1. También yo había considerado “rate” de la misma manera que usted, pero de acuerdo con el comentario de GreenWhiteBlue, modifiqué mi traducción de acuerdo con el significado antiguo de “berate”: “Los regañas severamente como si fueran perros.” 

2. Mi traducción para “browbeat” por lo pronto es “tiranizar” (sinónimo de vejar), “subyugar” “someter” o “intimidar”. Estas palabras no son explícitas en cuanto a si el maltrato es físico o verbal. Por lo pronto dejo pendiente esa traducción y al final cuando termino la traducción y “me meto” al texto con mi mente enfocada por completo en español, y leo y releo es cuando tomo la decisión final. 
3. En cuanto a la expresión referente a “una carga” (no decimos “hacer una carga” sino “poner una carga”). Esta expresión la utilizamos regularmente en la actualidad, como por ejemplo “Sus hijos se han convertido en una carga difícil de llevar”. 
   Por otra parte, considero que la expresión que tengo que usar no debe ser elegante… (creo que su carta no es elegante, ¿o sí? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). También esta frase la dejé pendiente con varias opciones, y lo mismo, al final tomo la decisión; mis opciones son: haces todo lo que está en tu poder….haces todo lo posible… para hacer de sus vidas una carga para ellos….para hacer que sus vidas sean una carga para ellos…
   Tiene razón en cuanto a que es mejor que  se entienda que el pasaje no fue escrito recientemente (tarea difícil)… aunque también quizás pueda “modernizarlo” … pero creo que lo mejor es lo primero-


Finalmente, le pido su opinión respecto al enunciado que dice: 
"though indeed, they are not properly mine": 
"aunque, indudablemente, no son propiamente míos" (Mi primer intento de traducción) 
*aunque, en efecto, no son míos por derecho. (La traducción de usted)*
"aunque, en efecto, (a) no son de mi propiedad... o...(b) no me pertenecen" (Mi nueva traducción...)

Esta nueva traducción es pensando en la definición de "proper" no. 4 en thefreedictionary: 
*4.*
*a. Belonging to one; own: **restored to his proper shape by the magician.*
*b. Characteristically belonging to the being or thing in question; peculiar: **an optical effect proper to fluids.*

Gracias otra vez y saludos,


----------



## Vol Nation

¡Vaya!  Ud. ha hecho bien, y la ha analizado mucho.  

Mucho del texto inglés no me suena; no se diría tal cual hoy en día.  Me gusta lo que Ud. ha hecho con éste pasaje bien dificil.

"Properly" es un adverbio que, en éste contexto y dado la edad del texto, quiere decir "by right."  Por ejemplo:  Si Ud. robara un carro, me diría, "This is my car."  Y YO le diría a Ud., "Well, it's not properly (or rightfully) yours; you stole it from Mr. X, so it's properly (or rightfully, or really) his car."

Me parece que Wesley añadió la palabra "properly" para clarificarse.  Es decir que él los había reclamado como si fuesen suyos (my servants), y luego quiere aclarar que en verdad no son suyos - implicando, creo, que pertenecen por derecho a Dios.

Entonces, "no me pertenecen" sí funciona.  Pero me pregunto si cubra completemente el significado deseado.  Yo no sé; se lo dejo a Ud. para que decida.  Es su obra, pero espero que le haya dado un contexto útil.

Espero que haya sido de ayuda,
Vol Nation


----------



## Shinystar

Gracias, Vol Nation. Ha sido de mucya ayuda.
Saludos,


----------



## Vol Nation

De nada, y Ud. me ha sido de mucha ayuda también.  

Si no sería una molestia, pudiera Ud. enviarme su traducción final?  Me gustaría verla; no le ofreceré ningún otro comentario.  Sólo es que sigo aprendiendo (¡cada día y cada día!), y cosas de éste estilo me son de mucha ayuda.  (Por supuesto si Ud. no quiera o si sea imposible, ni se preocupe.)
Gracias otra vez,
-Vol Nation


----------



## Shinystar

Vol Nation said:


> De nada, y Ud. me ha sido de mucha ayuda también.
> 
> Si no sería una molestia, pudiera Ud. enviarme su traducción final?  Me gustaría verla; no le ofreceré ningún otro comentario.  Sólo es que sigo aprendiendo (¡cada día y cada día!), y cosas de éste estilo me son de mucha ayuda.  (Por supuesto si Ud. no quiera o si sea imposible, ni se preocupe.)
> Gracias otra vez,
> -Vol Nation



Gracias Vol Nation. Claro que sí. En cuanto me desocupe se la envío. 
Saludos,


----------

